# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  رتبه بندی دانشگاه های ایران و جهان

## Araz

پژوهشی ترین دانشگاههای ایران را بشناسید/ نمره ۱۴ دانشگاه برتر  30 تیر 94آمار تولیدات علمی 10 دانشگاه برتر علوم پزشکی 18 تیر 94جدیدترین رتبه بندی دانشگاه‌های آسیا/سنگاپور و هنگ کنگ در صدر 13 تیر 94اعلام رتبه‌بندی دانشگاه‌های کشورهای بریکس 12 تیر 94وضعیت ۱۰۰ دانشگاه عربی در یک نظام رتبه بندی جهانی 5 تیر 94نسخه ایرانی رتبه بندی دانشگاه ها 4 تیر 945 دانشگاه برتر صنعتی کشور معرفی شدند/ امتیاز 3 دانشگاه هنری 2 تیر 94ده دانشگاه برتر دنیا در حوزه علوم انسانی را بشناسید 24 خرداد 94دانشگاه شهید بهشتی در علوم ریاضی رتبه اول را کسب کرد  11 خرداد 94دانشگاه کاشان در رده موثرترین دانشگاه های جهان قرار گرفت 10 خرداد 94دانشگاه تبریز در جمع برترین دانشگاه های 2015 جهان قرار گرفت  5 خرداد 9430 دانشگاه کشور در رده موثرترین دانشگاه‌های جهان  4 خرداد 94واحد علوم و تحقیقات دانشگاه آزاد در میان 750 دانشگاه برتر حهان 3 خرداد 94سیزده دانشگاه ایرانی در بین ۷۵۰ دانشگاه برتر دنیا 2 خرداد 94یازده دانشگاه تیپ یک کشور معرفی شدند 27 اردیبهشت 94اعلام رتبه‌بندی QS/ دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران در صدر دانشگاه‌های ایران و آسیا 27 اردیبهشت 94دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران در میان 250 دانشگاه برتر جهان 25 اردیبهشت 94برترین دانشگاه های معماری جهان معرفی شدند/ غوغای آسیایی‌ها 21 اردیبهشت 94رتبه بندی 100 دانشگاه برتر زیر 50 سال جهان 2015/شریف 40 و صنعتی اصفهان 63 13 اردیبهشت 94هفت دانشگاهی که سریعترین رشد علمی را در جهان دارند 4 اردیبهشت 94فهرست جدید دانشگاههای برتر دنیا/ 2 دانشگاه ایرانی در بین برترینها 2 اردیبهشت 94دانشگاه تبریز رتبه ۴۹۲ دنیا، ۶۳ آسیا و دوم ایران را دارد 22 فروردین 94دانشگاه‌های ایرانی در سال ۹۳ کجا ایستادند/ معرفی بهترین رتبه‌ها 2 فروردین 94آخرین نتایج رتبه بندی دانشگاه‌ها منتشر شد/ تصاویر جدول برترینها 25 اسفند 93رتبه‌بندی دانشگاه‌های مشهور جهان در 2015 24 اسفند 93100 دانشگاه برتر دنیا توسط نخبگان معرفی شدند 24 اسفند 93دانشگاه پیام نور دربین ۱۰ دانشگاه برتر کشور قرار گرفت 21 اسفند 93رتبه ۵٨ دانشکده فنی تهران درجهان 7 اسفند 93گروه علوم کامپیوتر دانشگاه امیرکبیر در رتبه ۹۰ دنیا 5 اسفند 93فهرست دانشگاه های نخبه پرور کشور / آمار ایرانیان در میان برترینها 4 اسفند 93رشد رتبه وبومتریکس دانشگاه های پزشکی/ وضعیت ۵۰ دانشگاه 2 اسفند 93۷ دانشگاه برتر ایران در پزشکی/ جدول رتبه ها و استنادات 25 بهمن 935 دانشگاه برتر ایران در رتبه بندی سایماگو / دانشگاه آزاد در صدر 19 بهمن 93دانشگاه تبریز جز 24 دانشگاه برتر جهان اسلام و 9 دانشگاه اول ایران است 13 بهمن 93اعلام شاخص دانشگاههای برتر در نظام های رتبه بندی بین المللی 13 بهمن 93کسب رتبه نخست رتبه‌بندی وب‌سایت دانشگاه‌ها توسط دانشگاه تهران 8 بهمن 93لیست برترین دانشگاه‌ها و موسسات تحقیقاتی کشورهای اسلامی اعلام شد 3 بهمن 93دانشگاه تهران برترین دانشگاه جهان اسلام شد 30 دی 93پردیس فنی دانشگاه تهران در صدر دانشگاه‌های مهندسی ایران 29 دی 93صعود رتبه دانشگاه فردوسی مشهد در یک نظام رتبه بندی 28 دی 93آخرین آمار تولیدات علمی ایران اعلام شد/ کسب رتبه نخست تولید علم توسط دانشگاه تربیت مدرس 19 آبان 937 دانشگاه ایرانی در بین برترین دانشگاه‌های پزشکی دنیا/ جدول پرمقاله‌ و پراستنادترین‌ها 17 آبان 93اعلام فهرست 500 دانشگاه برتر جهان سال 2015 توسط یو.اس.نیوز/حضور 4 دانشگاه از ایران 6 آبان 93انتشار جدیدترین رتبه بندی دانشگاه های جهان/ دو دانشگاه ایرانی با رتبه زیر 400 12 مهر 93دانشگاه‌های آسیا پرچمدار دانشگاه‌های جوان جهان 6 مهر 93انتشار جدیدترین رتبه‌بندی دانشگاه های دنیا/ شریف و تهران در جمع برترین‌ها 25 شهریور 93دانشگاه تهران برترین دانشگاه کشور در تولید علم شد 19 شهریور 93ارتقای رتبه دانشگاه شریف در رتبه بندی تایمز 19 شهریور 93واقعیت هایی درباره دانشگاه صنعتی شریف/ امتیازات دانشگاه در چهار معیار جهانی 19 شهریور 93رشد دانشگاه‌های پزشکی در رتبه بندی وب/ بهبود رتبه 81 درصد دانشگاهها 3 شهریور 93نتایج رتبه بندی سایمگو سال 2014 منتشر شد/ وضعیت دانشگاه‌های ایرانی در سه حوزه 2 شهریور 93دانشکده فنی دانشگاه تهران جزء 75 مؤسسه برتر دنیا 29 مرداد 93دانشگاه تهران در حوزه فنی و مهندسی در بین دانشگاههای برتر دنیا 28 مرداد 93جایگاه 3 دانشگاه صنعتی مهم کشور در حوزه علم و فناوری 27 مرداد 93نتایج معتبرترین رتبه بندی دانشگاه‌های جهان اعلام شد/ صعود رتبه دانشگاه تهران در بین برترین‌ها 25 مرداد 936 دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ایران در میان برترین دانشگاههای جهان 16 مرداد 93تازه ترین رتبه بندی وب‌سایت دانشگاه‌های جهان منتشر شد/ رتبه 10 دانشگاه ایرانی 15 مرداد 93رتبه نخست دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران در بین دانشگاههای کشور 14 مرداد 933 دانشگاه ایرانی در بین 100 دانشگاه‌ برتر آسیا 4 تیر 93حضور 8 دانشگاه هندی در رتبه بندی جهانی/ انستیتوهای فناوری در صدر 1 تیر 93قرار گرفتن دانشگاه امیرکبیر در میان 500 دانشگاه برتر دنیا 31 خرداد 93اعلام رتبه دانشگاه‌های 5 کشور در حال توسعه/ پیشتازی چینی‌ها در یک رتبه‌بندی 31 خرداد 93حضور ۱۵ دانشگاه ایرانی در فهرست دانشگاه‌های برتر جهان 28 خرداد 935 دانشگاه ایرانی در جدیدترین رتبه بندی جهان حضور یافتند 10 خرداد 93صعود ۳ پله‌ای دانشگاه پزشکی لرستان در کشور 7 خرداد 93انتشار جدیدترین رتبه بندی دانشگاههای آسیا 24 اردیبهشت 93دانشکده فنی دانشگاه تهران در 2 رشته صدرنشین شد 22 اردیبهشت 93معرفی 100 دانشگاه برتر زیر 50 سال 16 اردیبهشت 93حضور ۱۲ دانشگاه کشور در نظام رتبه‌بندی لایدن 14 اردیبهشت 93خیزبلند “شریف” میان دانشگاه‌های جوان جهان 14 اردیبهشت 93جایگاه دانشگاه های کشور در حوزه ی فنی مهندسی در نظام های رتبه بندی بین المللی5 دانشگاه اول ایران از نگاه “سایماگو”/ دانشگاه آزاد در صدرنتایج رتبه بندی دانشگاه های کشور در سال 91وضعیت دانشگاههای کشور در رتبه‌بندی جهانینتایج رتبه بندی دانشگاههای علوم پزشکیبهترین دانشگاههای کشور در علوم پایهنتایج جدیدترین رتبه بندی دانشگاههای دنیاصعود 2 دانشگاه ایران در بین 400 دانشگاه برتر جهاننتایج جدیدترین رده بندی دانشگاههای دنیاجدیدترین رتبه ‌بندی دانشگاه‌های دنیا 2011رتبه‌بندی دانشگاه‌های آسیایی اعلام شد

----------

